# Belkin FlipBlade Adjust Tablet Stand for $12.99



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I wasn't sure if I should post this here or the accessories forum, so feel free to move this if needed.

Best Buy has the Belkin Flip Blade Adjust iPad/Tablet stand for $12.99 + tax with Free Shipping! This price is more than 50% lower than most other stores (i.e. Amazon has it for $2. This has gotten good reviews as an iPad stand, but a picture on Amazon shows it being used with what appears to be a Playbook.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+-+FlipBlade+Adjust+Stand+for+Apple%26%23174%3B+iPad%26%23174%3B+2+-+Silver/Gray/2824316.p?id=1218354835770&skuId=2824316


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you, I just ordered one.


----------



## givemelight (Aug 10, 2010)

FYI - back up to $28.99 today.
That's nifty looking - I like that you can adjust the angle. (Four positions it says)
I'll have to keep an eye on it and see if the price goes back down, thanks.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Ack!!! Out of stock at BB. Amazon has them too.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I should have mine Tuesday afternoon and will have pics with it and the Fire up that evening. For $14 after tax, it was a pretty easy buy.


----------



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazon has it for $14.99 and it's Prime eligble.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

VAman said:


> Amazon has it for $14.99 and it's Prime eligble.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049H8W1Y


I was looking at that one ant it's very much like the other one mentioned but I don't think this one is adjustable. I almost ordered it but I think I want one that you can adjust the tilt.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> I was looking at that one ant it's very much like the other one mentioned but I don't think this one is adjustable. I almost ordered it but I think I want one that you can adjust the tilt.


Yeah that is the original flipblade. It's ok, but the adjust appears to much more functional.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice stand. Here's the adjustable version on Amazon, currently $25.53



And here's the original:



Betsy


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I received my stand a little while ago and took a few pics. The stand is absolutely solid, and seems like good build quality. It's made from mostly aluminum and matches my iMac and Apple Wireless Keyboard & Trackpad quite well. There are two plastic grey buttons on the side that you push in to adjust the angles. The Fire rests on nice rubber pad for grip and not to scratch the back. The same rubber is used on the bottom of the stand to prevent it from sliding. IMO the Fire fits it very well and now my Fire has a nice little resting spot on my desk. I think this was a great deal at $13!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh nice!  I wish I had jumped on that when it was on sale.  It is so much smaller than my wooden easel that I plan to use at my art table.  I'm gonna have to add it to my wish list for the hubby.


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

***UPDATE***

Amazon has lowered the price down to $12.99 to match Best Buy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks nice but why would I want it? It makes the Fire another desktop type device, I like Fire cuz it is easy to hold in my lap in an easy chair!


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this - I just got it for $7.99, using the "$5 off $10 purchase" Special Offer! I'm going to give it to my iPad-owning friend for Christmas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Looks nice but why would I want it? It makes the Fire another desktop type device, I like Fire cuz it is easy to hold in my lap in an easy chair!


Well, really, all it does is make it so you can prop the thing up on a table or something. . .useful if you're needing to reference it while you use your hands, or are multitasking or something. . . .I wouldn't say that makes it a 'desktop' device.


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!  Just ordered three of them.  Will make great stocking stuffers for my Mom and Sister.  The third one is for me, of course!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Looks nice but why would I want it? It makes the Fire another desktop type device, I like Fire cuz it is easy to hold in my lap in an easy chair!


LOL! Maybe you wouldn't, Sam, but I prop mine up all the time to watch video while I'm working on the computer, quilting or fixing dinner....

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

tamborine said:


> Thanks for posting this - I just got it for $7.99, using the "$5 off $10 purchase" Special Offer! I'm going to give it to my iPad-owning friend for Christmas.


Pray tell, how/where did you get that "Special Offer"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teri said:


> Pray tell, how/where did you get that "Special Offer"?


Teri has one of the Special Offer Kindles. One pays a reduced price for ads and special offers on the Kindle. The $5 off offer was a recent one.

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Duh!  I figured it out right after I posted that question.    Thanks Betsy.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you, just ordered from Best Buy $12.99 found thru dealnews.
Original link not working, and Amazon back to +$25

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+-+FlipBlade+Adjust+Stand+for+Apple%26%23174%3B+iPad%26%23174%3B+2+-+Silver/Gray/2824316.p?skuId=2824316&productCategoryId=pcmcat218000050001&id=1218354835770&AID=10597222&PID=552179&SID=VHRATENnb0JDalFBQUR6OFpYOEFBQUZn&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bestbuy.com%2Fsite%2FBelkin%2B-%2BFlipBlade%2BAdjust%2BStand%2Bfor%2BApple%2526%2523174%253B%2BiPad%2526%2523174%253B%2B2%2B-%2BSilver%2FGray%2F2824316.p%3FskuId%3D2824316%26productCategoryId%3Dpcmcat218000050001%26id%3D1218354835770&ref=39&CJPID=552179&loc=01


----------

